# DO NOT BUY this yogurt strainer



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/Cuisipro-Donvier-Yogurt-Cheese-Maker/dp/B000064841

I ruined two quarts of yogurt. It makes the yogurt taste metallic:Bawling:


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Aww man! What a bummer, sorry to hear your yougurt was ruined Alice. 

But thanks for the heads up. I'm guessing you can't return it can you?

Best Wishes,
Crystal
http://noodlevilleadventures.blogspot.com


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Alice. Can you or someone else recommend a good one?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I just drain my yogurt through a couple of layers of cheese cloth.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I've had for years and used many, many times a Donvier strainer as shown with no problems.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I was kind of wondering what the problem really is - this strainer has about 120 five star reviews. One would think if it was make the yogurt taste bad, that would be noted.

I'm not doubting that you ended up with bad tasting yogurt, just wondering if it is 100% the fault of the strainer and not due to a combination of items. I just hate it when I research a product and it seems lot of people like it, but it does not work for me.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I had made a gallon of yogurt and strained it in four batches, and that which I strained through cheesecloth was fine.

I think the company got hold of a batch of poor quality stainless steel. You know, like when you buy a cheap knife and it rusts?

Edited to add:
If you look at the negative reviews, I'm not the only person who had this experience.
Neg reviews:http://www.amazon.com/Cuisipro-Donv...?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Interesting - I also noticed that most of the negative reviews are quite recent.

Must have lowered the quality or something, but that seems to be normal for lots of company. A person may have one that has worked great for years, but the newer models are junk.


----------



## maricybele (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope you were able to get your money back. It looks like a cool one. Although I don't have room for any more gadgets. Have to use the the double duty strainers.


----------



## lucyp (Jan 30, 2011)

I've had one for a few years too without problems. They may well have lowered the quality. I like mine for very small batches, but it's useless for larger batches. The easiest way for me is a white Bounty-lined fine mesh colander. Faster and makes large batches, for what it's worth. A basket coffee filter works too, but won't make as big of batches as will the paper towel route.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2010)

I just use a yard of unbleached muslin that I hemmed the edges on. I wash it after each use, and boil it when I boil my jars for sanitation.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I switched to muslin, too.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

I strain mine through a medium sieve set over a bowl with the top of the yogurt covered. When I was first learning, I was afraid a lot of the solids would go through, but my finer sieves were too small, so I used what I had at the time. And it works! Just strained a quart yesterday.


----------

